
FaceTime eye contact correction feature to launch with iOS 14 - bookofjoe
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/22/facetime-eye-contact-correction-feature-to-launch-with-ios-14
======
bookofjoe
>FaceTime Eye Contact

>This is a feature that was supposed to ship with iOS 13, but you got it now
nevertheless. This automatically corrects it and makes it look as if your eyes
are directly at the camera, and the other person feels as if you're staring
directly at them instead of some point below their face. You can enable this
by going to: Settings > FaceTime > Eye Contact.

[https://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/features/ios-14-these-14-hi...](https://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/features/ios-14-these-14-hidden-
features-show-why-you-must-upgrade-right-
now-2297691#:~:text=This%20automatically%20corrects%20it%20and,Settings%20%3E%20FaceTime%20%3E%20Eye%20Contact).

>FaceTime eye contact correction feature to launch with iOS 14

>Apple has confirmed that FaceTime's eye contact correction feature, first
seen in early beta versions of iOS 13, is back and here to stay in iOS 14.

The company first tested the feature in an iOS 13 beta before pulling it prior
to final release. It used augmented reality and advanced image manipulation
techniques to make it seem like a FaceTime participant is making eye contact,
or looking directly into the front-facing camera, when they are really looking
at an iPhone's screen.

Although the feature didn't make it into the final release of iOS 13, Apple
seems to have worked out the kinks and will include it in iOS 14 and iPadOS
14.

On Apple's iOS 14 features page, the company lists "Eye contact" as a new
FaceTime feature. It was referred to as "Attention Correction" in iOS 13 beta.

"FaceTime can make video calling more natural by helping you establish eye
contact even when you're looking at the screen instead of the camera," the
feature's description reads.

[https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/22/facetime-eye-
cont...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/22/facetime-eye-contact-
correction-feature-to-launch-with-ios-14)

